# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Gaming & Leisure >  [SOLVED] Freeciv Sound Fix Required

## Rytron

Hi,
I have no sound in freeciv.
I have download the file at: ftp://ftp.freeciv.org/freeciv/contrib/audio/soundsets/

What directory must I put this file in?

Thanks.

----------


## Rytron

I found this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=245876

Solved.

----------


## ntg

```
    wget http://download.gna.org/freeciv/contrib/audio/soundsets/freesounds-1.3.1.zip
    sudo unzip freesounds-1.3.1.zip -d /usr/share/games/freeciv/
    freeciv -S freesounds
```

Will solve the problem...
Sounds are not included for licencing reasons...
You can replace the wget on the dataset with the newest/one you prefer...
See other posts for details (http://freeciv.wikia.com/wiki/Sounds)

----------

